# muscle aches?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone experience intense muscle aches general body aches? it tends to be at its peak in the morning and as the day progresses they subside but still there? i know this is normal with hashis. maybe i just need a med increase! just need to be patient and i will get to feeling good again.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Before I started taking medication, my lower back and left thigh were in constant ache mode. Just awful pain and nothing helped. Now that is really my only symptom, though not as bad as it was. It's also been one of my indicators that I may need a "bump" increase. Since I have started to feel better, I have started doing more (exercising alot more these days) and that seems to make me need more medication. I just went to the doc and we have increased from 1 grain to 1 1/4. So far so good. The heart beat skips are also not as bad.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

That's great you are feeling better. There aren't nearly enough positive stories around here. LOL

I used to take glutamine for muscle recovery and to reduce inflammation from exercise induced muscle pain. Perhaps that is something that could help ease out your last symptom a bit quicker?

Best wishes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Dehydration can cause muscle ache's too. When my quad's begin to ache I know I am not drinking enough water,


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Doc had me start taking 400 mg Magesium Citrate three times per day. That has helped with the pain. Had severe pain in my shoulders, going down the back of both arms into my hands.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks guys. it may be time for a med increase. i wont know til end of january itll be 6 weeks on this dose of synthroid. I do take magnesium too. It helps


----------

